# Lake Sasseginaga - NW Quebec - Bush Country Camp



## McQ

Got into this lake last week with a group and spent a thoughoughly enjoyable 3 days.

Lake Sasseginaga is located in the Kipawa region of Quebec about a three hour drive from North Bay and is advertised as Quebec Wilderness fishing.

This body of water is a mass of islands and a structure heaven holding walleye, Northerns and Lake Trout. The camp itself is on an island in the north central section of the lake.

The spawn was just over and the flats were holding males anywhere from 6 - 13 feet. Lindy rigging a crawler was the technique which really surprised me in that other lakes I've fished within the area in the past were an absolute leech bite. We did take a few fish on Shad Raps and bottom bouncing harnesses but the consistant bite was drifting lindy rigs as previously mentioned.

The outfitter runs a neat operation, cabins are recently renovated, comfortable and clean. His fleet of boats are servicable and are powered with 10 - 20 hsp motors.

http://www.bushcountrycamp.com 

This operation sits within the Kipawa Zec and conforms to their rule of a 14" minimum and the operator Art Southern has set a 24" limit on keeper walleye. His management of the resource presents a great opportunity for monster walleye - best fish last season came in at 16 lbs and the best laker was 26 - forgot to ask about the northern but I'm sure they are healthy too.

We didn't get into any dukers with a 19" walleye being the norm but the guys from Michigan in the cabin next to us claimed a 27"er and I heard a story about a 32"er being caught by a group of bear hunters who took advantage of an early morning bite. Both of those fish are still swimming and waiting for the next lucky angler.

My visit was too short and I'm looking forward to returning for another shot at the big ladies.


----------



## ohiojmj

How was the long and what condition was the logging road? Any idea how much they charge for just a housekeeping cabin, per person? Sounds decent. Many other camps or cottages on the lake?


----------



## McQ

Prices include - Cabin, Boat & motor

7 days - $ 605
6 " 520
5 " 435
4 " 350
3 " 265

modified american plan ( 2 meals/day )

add $25 / person

Their operation & another 3 cabin deal on the south end are all that's on the lake. You may see one or two boats during a days fishing.

The logging road in is 52 miles and we took about 1 1/2 hours to make it, stopping frequently for butt breaks.


----------



## Tredder

McQ,
I've been there on a number of occasions and it is absolutely my favorite Canadian destination. You've described it perfectly and I couldn't agree with you more about how nice the lodging and fishing is there. About the only other thing I would add is that in addition to a large main lake, there are also some terrific portage opportunities.
If you do schedule a trip back, get in touch with me on this site and I'll share my favorite spots with you.


----------

